# Có Lớp Tiếng Hàn Nào Dành Cho Người Bận Rộn T.t ?



## vohoanganh (30 Tháng sáu 2015)

Em làm bên sự kiện nên giờ giấc không bao giờ ổn định, lại phải chạy deadline ngập mặt nhưng ko vì thế mà đam mê học ngoại ngữ của em bị giảm đi ( Các chị em bạn dì có thể tư vấn cho em một lớp tiếng Hàn ở trung tâm nào đó mà có thể “nhảy” lung tung như cái lịch làm việc của em được ko? Em đội ơn các chị em T.T


----------



## tranngoctram (2 Tháng bảy 2015)

Haha đến phục cái ý chí học hỏi của nàng )


----------



## nguyenthihue (2 Tháng bảy 2015)

Trời ơi, tôi cũng làm trong công ty truyền thông đây, làm về đến nhà chỉ muốn quăng hết quần áo, giỏ xách mà lăn ra ngủ chứ ko có sức mạnh vô song đi học ngoại ngữ như cô được. Thật là bái phục !


----------



## tranngoctram (2 Tháng bảy 2015)

Ờ đúng rồi , đã vậy tiếng gì chứ tiếng Hàn lại khó ơi khó nữa..


----------



## vohoanganh (2 Tháng bảy 2015)

nguyenthihue đã viết:


> Trời ơi, tôi cũng làm trong công ty truyền thông đây, làm về đến nhà chỉ muốn quăng hết quần áo, giỏ xách mà lăn ra ngủ chứ ko có sức mạnh vô song đi học ngoại ngữ như cô được. Thật là bái phục !


Hix thật ra em cũng ko trâu bò gì lắm đâu ạ T.T Chả là tháng 8 tới công ty có 3 suất du học ở Hàn nên em muốn cắm mặt đi học để dành cho được 1 trong 3 suất đó. Vì em máu du lịch cả đi học tập ở nước ngoài lắm các mẹ ạ T.T


----------



## nguyenthihue (2 Tháng bảy 2015)

Ôi thế nhất nàng rồi, Hàn là quốc gia quá tuyệt với để sống, học tập và làm việc í


----------



## savi1111 (6 Tháng bảy 2015)

Chắc chỉ có tự học ở nhà là ổn nhất. Chứ học ở đâu mà chẳng cần có thời gian.


----------



## vohoanganh (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

savi1111 đã viết:


> Chắc chỉ có tự học ở nhà là ổn nhất. Chứ học ở đâu mà chẳng cần có thời gian.


Hix tự học ở nhà một mình thì mau nản lắm, với ko có ai để giao tiếp cùng, ko biết khi nào mới tiến bộ +.+


----------



## tranngoctram (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

nguyenthihue đã viết:


> Ôi thế nhất nàng rồi, Hàn là quốc gia quá tuyệt với để sống, học tập và làm việc í


Tuyệt vời chỗ nào vậy mẹ ơi, kể em nghe thêm về Hàn với


----------



## vohoanganh (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

Vâng em biết chứ nên sống chết gì em cũng sẽ giật cho bằng được cái suất du học này cả nhà ạ )


----------



## nguyenthihue (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

tranngoctram đã viết:


> Tuyệt vời chỗ nào vậy mẹ ơi, kể em nghe thêm về Hàn với


Trời chị ko xem phim Hàn hay sao còn hỏi Hàn tuyệt vời chỗ nào, mỗi mấy cái danh lam thắng cảnh thôi là là mình đắm đuối rồi, thêm nữa Hàn lại là một trong các quốc gia có nền giáo dục hàng đầu Châu Á, nên sang đó học tập và làm việc là quá tuyệt vời luôn


----------



## vohoanganh (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

Ôi nàng này thông tường thiên văn địa lý quá, thế đã đi học tiếng Hàn ở đâu chưa? Có bận rộn như em không? Cho em xin cái thông tin với (


----------



## tranngoctram (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

nguyenthihue đã viết:


> Trời chị ko xem phim Hàn hay sao còn hỏi Hàn tuyệt vời chỗ nào, mỗi mấy cái danh lam thắng cảnh thôi là là mình đắm đuối rồi, thêm nữa Hàn lại là một trong các quốc gia có nền giáo dục hàng đầu Châu Á, nên sang đó học tập và làm việc là quá tuyệt vời luôn


Nhưng tiếng Hàn khó lắm phải ko ạ? T.T


----------



## nguyenthihue (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

Lầm to, chữ viết tiếng Hàn nghiêng vê chữ tượng hình là chính nên dễ nhớ lắm, viết chữ mà như đang vẽ tranh J) Cơ mà với ngôn ngữ nào cũng vậy, phải đầu tư thời gian tâm sức, chứ học được 1, 2 ngày lại bỏ thì chung quy lại cái nào cũng khó cả )


----------



## vohoanganh (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

nguyenthihue đã viết:


> Lầm to, chữ viết tiếng Hàn nghiêng vê chữ tượng hình là chính nên dễ nhớ lắm, viết chữ mà như đang vẽ tranh J) Cơ mà với ngôn ngữ nào cũng vậy, phải đầu tư thời gian tâm sức, chứ học được 1, 2 ngày lại bỏ thì chung quy lại cái nào cũng khó cả )



Cái này đồng ý luôn. Lần này em quyết tâm rồi, chỉ cần tìm cho đúng chỗ học nữa thôi


----------



## nguyenthihue (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

vohoanganh đã viết:


> Ôi nàng này thông tường thiên văn địa lý quá, thế đã đi học tiếng Hàn ở đâu chưa? Có bận rộn như em không? Cho em xin cái thông tin với (


Có nè hehe. Mình đang học ở trung tâm Ngoại ngữ Phương Nam trên đường Nam Quốc Cang nhé. Địa chỉ chính xác là Tòa nhà Ecotec Số 7 Nam Quốc Cang phường Phạm Ngũ Lão quận1 nha.


----------



## lovesongls (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

nguyenthihue đã viết:


> Lầm to, chữ viết tiếng Hàn nghiêng vê chữ tượng hình là chính nên dễ nhớ lắm, viết chữ mà như đang vẽ tranh J) Cơ mà với ngôn ngữ nào cũng vậy, phải đầu tư thời gian tâm sức, chứ học được 1, 2 ngày lại bỏ thì chung quy lại cái nào cũng khó cả )


Thật á hả chị ?  Nếu vậy thì chắc em chọn tiếng Đức làm ngôn ngữ 2 của em để lấy học lấy bằng cho được tốt nghiệp quá.


----------



## vohoanganh (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

nguyenthihue đã viết:


> Có nè hehe. Mình đang học ở trung tâm Ngoại ngữ Phương Nam trên đường Nam Quốc Cang nhé. Địa chỉ chính xác là Tòa nhà Ecotec Số 7 Nam Quốc Cang phường Phạm Ngũ Lão quận1 nha.


Trời ơi ,vậy mà nãy giờ giấu T.T Học phí thế nào nàng ơi?


----------



## nguyenthihue (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

Nhiều đứa em chị nó chọn tiếng Hàn làm ngoại ngữ 2 lắm, em cũng thử xem, biết đâu học rồi lại thích mê ấy chứ


----------



## lovesongls (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

nguyenthihue đã viết:


> Nhiều đứa em chị nó chọn tiếng Hàn làm ngoại ngữ 2 lắm, em cũng thử xem, biết đâu học rồi lại thích mê ấy chứ


Vậy tốt quá rồi T.T Năm sau mới là năm cuối của em nên giờ em bắt đầu học lớp thường thôi cũng vẫn kịp phải ko? Lớp thường học trong bao lâu chị nhỉ?


----------



## nguyenthihue (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

vohoanganh đã viết:


> Trời ơi ,vậy mà nãy giờ giấu T.T Học phí thế nào nàng ơi?


Bạn muốn học lớp nào thì học phí sẽ tương ứng với cấp độ đó nhé. Trung tâm mình đang học có các lớp thường, cấp tốc và lớp luyện thi.


----------



## vohoanganh (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

Quan trọng là cái giờ giấc học, cái giờ giấc học nó thế nào? T.T


----------



## lovesongls (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

Được đi nước ngoài học thì thích chết luôn, em cũng mộng du học lắm các chị ơi T.T Học phí lớp thường thế nào hả chị?


----------



## nguyenthihue (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

vohoanganh đã viết:


> Quan trọng là cái giờ giấc học, cái giờ giấc học nó thế nào? T.T


Nàng gọi đến trung tâm để được tư vấn kĩ hơn nè: 0914 098 008, mình có thấy Lớp dành cho người bận rộn í [DOUBLEPOST=1436264790,1436264481][/DOUBLEPOST]





lovesongls đã viết:


> Được đi nước ngoài học thì thích chết luôn, em cũng mộng du học lắm các chị ơi T.T Học phí lớp thường thế nào hả chị?


Lớp thường thì hình như từ 1tr đến 5tr tùy trình độ em: vỡ lòng, sơ cấp, trung cấp và cao cấp ^^


----------



## lovesongls (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

Có giáo viên nước ngoài không ạ? Em thích học mà được giao tiếp với họ vậy sẽ mau tiến bộ hơn ^^


----------



## nguyenthihue (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

lovesongls đã viết:


> Có giáo viên nước ngoài không ạ? Em thích học mà được giao tiếp với họ vậy sẽ mau tiến bộ hơn ^^


Đảm bảo có giáo viên người nước ngoài nha. Thầy giáo hiện tại của chị đáng yêu và thân thiện lắm ^^ Cơ mà cũng tùy cấp độ nữa, chứ mới sơ cấp mà đòi nói chuyện với giáo viên nước ngoài thì có hiểu gì đâu mà nói haha


----------



## vohoanganh (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

Mà chất lượng giảng dạy thế nào? Tài liệu học tập tính riêng hay tính chung luôn trong học phí rồi các chị ơi.


----------



## lovesongls (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

nguyenthihue đã viết:


> Đảm bảo có giáo viên người nước ngoài nha. Thầy giáo hiện tại của chị đáng yêu và thân thiện lắm ^^ Cơ mà cũng tùy cấp độ nữa, chứ mới sơ cấp mà đòi nói chuyện với giáo viên nước ngoài thì có hiểu gì đâu mà nói haha


) Vậy tốt rồi, có nhiều trung tâm bảo có giảng viên nước ngoài mà học từ đầu đến cuối khóa chả thấy mặt mũi đâu, chán luôn í ạ. Giờ học xong rồi ko lẽ kiến nghị lấy lại tiền :<


----------



## nguyenthihue (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

vohoanganh đã viết:


> Mà chất lượng giảng dạy thế nào? Tài liệu học tập tính riêng hay tính chung luôn trong học phí rồi các chị ơi.


Chất lượng giảng dạy chắc để mỗi người đăng ký học rồi tự cảm nhận  Riêng chị cảm thấy rất thích Phương Nam, ngay từ đầu khi gọi đến đã thấy thích sự tư vấn của họ rồi ấy, trả lời từng thắc mắc của chị rất đầy đủ ( mà giọng của cái chị tư vấn cũng ngọt ơi ngọt , nghe phê :”> ), và vô học thì thấy giáo trình giảng dạy và chất lượng cũng giống với những gì họ đã cam kết. Học đến giờ thì chị chưa thấy có gì phải than phiền cả


----------



## tranngoctram (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

Haha đi du học thì ai cũng muốn cả, những cái gì cũng có 2 mặt, sang đấy thì em sẽ cô đơn lắm, nhưng với những nàng ham học hỏi thì cái đó chẳng là vấn đề gì ha


----------



## nguyenthihue (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

vohoanganh đã viết:


> Mà chất lượng giảng dạy thế nào? Tài liệu học tập tính riêng hay tính chung luôn trong học phí rồi các chị ơi.


Giáo trình tặng kèm luôn nhé em, ko tính tiền riêng nữa ^^


----------



## lovesongls (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

tranngoctram đã viết:


> Haha đi du học thì ai cũng muốn cả, những cái gì cũng có 2 mặt, sang đấy thì em sẽ cô đơn lắm, nhưng với những nàng ham học hỏi thì cái đó chẳng là vấn đề gì ha


Đồng ý 2 tay ạ, nhiều khi mình ko có đủ điều kiện để đi ấy, chứ có cơ hội là em đi ngay và luôn. Giờ giấc học thể nào chị ?


----------



## nguyenthihue (7 Tháng bảy 2015)

Cả nhà vào website của Phương Nam để cập nhật thông tin luôn cho nhanh nè: hoctienghan.com


----------

